# 12V 200W bulb



## davidefromitaly (Feb 16, 2006)

i think this is the first time you see this kind of bulb... do you like it?


----------



## chrwe (Feb 16, 2006)

'Course I like it! Would be sweet in a Mag host!

Are there AA NiMhs capable of delivering 17 A? :laughing:


----------



## Timson (Feb 16, 2006)

chrwe said:


> 'Course I like it! Would be sweet in a Mag host!
> 
> Are there AA NiMhs capable of delivering 17 A? :laughing:




The CBP 1650's can.............According to manufacturers claims...
"New NIMH cell. True 1600+ mah performance in high output use. 15-20amps no problem."


Who's laughing now? :naughty: 


Tim.


----------



## Starlight (Feb 16, 2006)

So, who makes it and where can you buy it?


----------



## missionaryman (Feb 16, 2006)

Plenty of A, 2/3A, 4/3A cells that could run that bulb - 2000mah alll the way to 4500mah so you could run it long enough to need oven mits to hold it!!!


Where do you get one???


----------



## mdocod (Feb 16, 2006)

the bulb in my thor, with both filaments on, [email protected]~18 amps...=200W... hehe... if only I could get it up to 14V, lol....

I think I saw seme of these super-high wattage bulbs when I was over at lowes, cuold be mistaken (i was browsing through those drawer pullouts in the light bulb section)

If yall are wanting to cram a 200W bulb into a mag, you could save yourself a lot of trouble if you went with 24V instead of 12V setup, the current load and resistance issues would be the same as if they were in a mag-100/[email protected] so as long as you do whatever mods they did to get those 100W lamps working at 12V, you should be able to duplicate and easily get a 200W lamp working at 24V. just something to think about, heh.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 16, 2006)

I've seen those over at Fry's Electronics. Don' t know if it's the same spec though. Plenty of them hanging. . .Enjoy!


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 16, 2006)

I could put together a light with that bulb thats around 8 inches in length or smaller using Li-Polymer battery's  Talk about USL!! but you would need a switch capable of 20amps.


Mac


----------



## andrewwynn (Feb 16, 2006)

20A switch is very easy.. any decent FET can handle it! ps.. we have some plans for lights similar to described. 

-awr


----------



## nemul (Feb 16, 2006)

can you get this bulb in a H4?


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice axial bulb! Where'd ya get it?

I'm looking for a similar bi-pin axial filament bulb for 24v 200 or 250w


----------



## mdocod (Feb 17, 2006)

here's a 300W bipin 24V...

http://www.bulbs.com/products/product_detail.asp?page=products&inventory=10481

only 50 hours estimated bulb life, so probably not a lot of room for overdrive... but it's rated for 9,900 bulb lumens, anyone else thinking what i'm thinking? (6000+lumen magmod, lol)


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 17, 2006)

A lot of the 200/250w 24v bulbs are only rated for around 900 lumens as they were meant for projector use. So don't just see the wattage, although theoretically more power should be brighter.

I think the 3600 lumen 100w suggestion (64625) for the USL is still hard to beat, even by a higher watt bulb. 

There's a 250w 24 v (64655) that is rated 10k lumens. Think that's the best in that range. 

I got plans for a 150w magmod, but the lumens is unknown  Might be worse than a 100w. Have to try it first when all the parts come together....


----------



## CLHC (Feb 17, 2006)

All I know is the "bulb" part and that's it. . .Other than that, like switches, amps, voltage, draw, etc. . .Nein!


----------



## davidefromitaly (Feb 17, 2006)

is a specific bulb for sub equipement, it can be used only in water otherwise it will melt the reflector.

the brand is "scubatec" but i don't know anything else about. i don't want to use it in my mags, it drain too much amps... only i like to share this "rare" bulb with you 

p.s.
maybe now it is out of production cause a lot of subs are converting to HID... they prefer the higher color temperature and the less weight of the batts packs


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 17, 2006)

mdocod said:


> here's a 300W bipin 24V...
> 
> http://www.bulbs.com/products/product_detail.asp?page=products&inventory=10481
> 
> only 50 hours estimated bulb life, so probably not a lot of room for overdrive... but it's rated for 9,900 bulb lumens, anyone else thinking what i'm thinking? (6000+lumen magmod, lol)



I'm still lookin for a 24v axial bulb. This ones horizontal. 
I've got a Mag 6D and a half dozen D Li-ions coming. 24v 5Ah ready to roll 
The reason for the axial bulb is that I have a FM-3H 3in mag D head that has
a vertical focal area.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 18, 2006)

> I'm still lookin for a 24v axial bulb. This ones horizontal.
> I've got a Mag 6D and a half dozen D Li-ions coming. 24v 5Ah ready to roll
> The reason for the axial bulb is that I have a FM-3H 3in mag D head that has
> a vertical focal area.



i'm not familiar with the head- i assume you need the filament to be lengthwise inside the bulb for the focus to look right? but still maintain a bipin base?

i found this over there.. 150W, 6000 lumens, 24V... 1/2 inch x 2 inch... might be too big.. but it has a bi-pin base... for some reason there isn't a picture of it in the info page- but on the listing page for it it had a picture of a bulb who's filament was lengthwise.


----------



## davidefromitaly (Feb 18, 2006)

fourseven isn't too underdrived a 24v bulb with 6 li-ions? i use a 12v bulb with 5 li-ions...

btw try this site: "www.subatec.ch"


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 9, 2006)

davidefromitaly said:


> fourseven isn't too underdrived a 24v bulb with 6 li-ions? i use a 12v bulb with 5 li-ions...
> 
> btw try this site: "www.subatec.ch"



So you use 5 Lithium Ions for a 12v bulb ? WOW mad overdrive!!!

5 x 3.7 = 18.5v Nominal

5 x 4.2 = 21v Max


You sure about that?


Mac


----------



## mdocod (Mar 10, 2006)

maybe he's using lithium primaries, 15V with plenty of sag.


----------



## davidefromitaly (Mar 16, 2006)

i use 5 D li-ion batts in series with a 12V bulb

only the bulb is rated 4000hr at 12V

so with 4 batts it last around 500 hours

with 5 batts last around 30-40 hours

with 6 batts last around 2-3 hours...


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 16, 2006)

So what mighty bulb are you overdriving 12+ volts? 100% overdrive interesting


Mac




davidefromitaly said:


> i use 5 D li-ion batts in series with a 12V bulb
> 
> only the bulb is rated 4000hr at 12V
> 
> ...


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 16, 2006)

Please tell me your not using Emillions Li-Ion cells driving your 200 watt 12v bulb?? If you are then you are pulling 17+ amps from each cell at the stock 200 watt rating!!


Mac


----------



## davidefromitaly (Mar 17, 2006)

yes i use emilion D batts but only with 7amps lamps ;-)

you can do 100% overdrive with the osram halostar starlite series

they are all rated 4000 hr at 12V and have axial filament

there are several wattage (at 12v): 5, 10, 20, 35, 50, 75, 90

in my tests i have read:

if with 3 cells we assume 100% of output (near the 12V rated)

with 4 cells is 237%

with 5 cells is 450%

with 6 cells is 776%

p.s.
really in the 6 cells test i have used 5 D and one 18650 cause i have only 5D batts...


----------

